# Petsilk Hair Gel?



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

I took this photo of Harry and me. Then, I see that Harry has lots of fly-away hairs. I would like to keep it under control.  So, pet hair gel came to my mind... 

I was wondering if anyone tried Petsilk Hair Gel or other brands' hair gel for dogs?



Thanks in advace for all the suggestions.

Jessie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (malteserus @ Mar 24 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750682


> Hi,
> 
> I took this photo of Harry and me. Then, I see that Harry has lots of fly-away hairs. I would like to keep it under control.  So, pet hair gel came to my mind...
> 
> ...



I like the Cindra gel for those fly aways but you can even just use some hairspray and smooth those fly aways back. I just spray some on my finger and smooth it on. 

GREAT pic, btw!!!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Stacy! I'll give it a try.

Jessie

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 24 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750687


> I like the Cindra gel for those fly aways but you can even just use some hairspray and smooth those fly aways back. I just spray some on my finger and smooth it on.
> 
> GREAT pic, btw!!!![/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I was wondering if you ever found a ptoduct that worked for those fly aways?


----------

